# Saltwater test kit



## newby30gallon (Jan 15, 2010)

Looking for the most effective saltwater test kit. The one i have is difficult to readplus does not read calcium or nitrates. Please help


thanks


----------



## Pasfur (Mar 29, 2008)

Most of our experienced members use API Test Kits. I personally use Rea Sea, but plan to switch to API in the near future. 

Both kits are reliable, but the API which I have recently used for the first time, appear to be much easier to read.

For the record, you will need ammonia and nitrite kits during the first 3 weeks of your tank life. At this point you will also need nitrate, pH, alkalinity, and calcium. This applies to all marine tanks, fish only or reef.


----------

